# new boat getting ready for some gigging



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got a 19ft carolina skiff and I am fired up. I took it out last night for a ride and the draft is amazing. It has a jackplate and I can run the outboard in about 7-8 inches of water and just float in about 5 inches.Now I need some input on what generator to get or not to get. I know the hondas are good but they sure are pricey. Thanks


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Pricey but worth it, go for the honda. There is a place in New Jersey I think that will ship you a 2000 for around $950 all in. Have used one for years without an issue, awesome. Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with the honda,hard to beat them and the yamahas.Pep boys has a 2000 watt honda knock off that is a really nice generator for a few hundred less then the honda cost.The store on mobile hwy usually has them.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks 38bat. finances are short right now and I am trying to find a cheaper one that will atleast get me throught untill I can afford a honda.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

We ran a Coleman powermate 1550 last year, and it worked fine, just a hell of a lot noisier than the Hondas. Posner has the Hondas, for about the same price as your online special, except you are doing business with a local vendor and have a face to speak to if theres ever a problem!!

Dont forget the belly rail, its one of those things that once you have fished with one you'll never go back!!


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Stay away from the Honda Knock offs. I think Kipor is the brand, POS. I would save money by grabbing a used one you can find cheap and then upgrade to the honda. I too have a coleman and it has worked fine. Once you try the Honda though you will never go back. Super quiet.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I have one of the honda knock offs from pepboys and havent had any problems with it at all! i fished with MR when he first set up his boat and his honda sure is quiet...then i set mine up and used the powermate that my dad had and it was just a little too loud...even with it set all the way on the back end of the boat. now i have the inverter and its NICE! i havnt been running the knock off for very long but have not had ANY issues with it so far (knock on wood). i think new they are $700. lot more then the colmen but less then the honda and just as quiet i think.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is some i came across awhile back,they look like some good prices and most are free shipping to the door.

http://duropower.com/index.asp?FID=17&level=1


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (4/25/2008)*I have one of the honda knock offs from pepboys and havent had any problems with it at all! i fished with MR when he first set up his boat and his honda sure is quiet...then i set mine up and used the powermate that my dad had and it was just a little too loud...even with it set all the way on the back end of the boat. now i have the inverter and its NICE! i havnt been running the knock off for very long but have not had ANY issues with it so far (knock on wood). i think new they are $700. lot more then the colmen but less then the honda and just as quiet i think.


is that knockoff inverter just as quiet as the honda version?? i love those inverters but the hondas are just tooo expensive and i want the quietness.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*Congrads on the Skiff! :clap *

*I'm running a Yamaha Inverter...I love it! Very quiet and easy on the gas.*


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the replys. I was hoping to find a used honda at a decent price but I havent been able to do so yet. So I definetly want an inverter generator right?


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

No personal experience with the knockoffs, just a bunch of research. Results vary. Do a search on google and you will find a bunch of info. To me, saving $250 just isn't worth it. Another thing is the Honda will last and hold it's value. Just my .02 Good luck. JOE


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Just saw on another site the Honda 2000 is down to $875 delivered to your door. No tax. www.mayberrys.com No affiliation but That is pretty close in price to a knock off!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Instead of buying one generator to hold you off till you can afford a Honda, why not just stay with a 12V system till you can afford what you want. It would save you a ton in the long run if you know for sure that you will eventually buy a Honda generator.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *matthewy8 (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (4/25/2008)*I have one of the honda knock offs from pepboys and havent had any problems with it at all! i fished with MR when he first set up his boat and his honda sure is quiet...then i set mine up and used the powermate that my dad had and it was just a little too loud...even with it set all the way on the back end of the boat. now i have the inverter and its NICE! i havnt been running the knock off for very long but have not had ANY issues with it so far (knock on wood). i think new they are $700. lot more then the colmen but less then the honda and just as quiet i think.
> ...


i have never heard a 2000w honda run so im not sure on that. i have heard MRs 1000w and it sounds like a sewing machine. i ran the 1550 colmen powermate and the knock off is a LOT quieter then it was. i am very happy with it...and if you go on that website that Last Chance put up they have them on there for $595 i think it was. from the picture it looks exactly like mine but just different stickers on it. i dont have the money for a honda and i bought mine second hand from a good friend and he didnt have any problems and i have yet to have any. does GREAT on gas too!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (4/25/2008)*Instead of buying one generator to hold you off till you can afford a Honda, why not just stay with a 12V system till you can afford what you want. It would save you a ton in the long run if you know for sure that you will eventually buy a Honda generator.


i agree with this! that is what i did...12v systems work great and i personally like the 18v set up that i used to have...puts off a LOT of light!!! i just got tired of having to deal with all the batteries.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I would definitely go with the Honda if possible I have one and I have got almost 200 hundred hours on it without so much as a hic-up! My cousin has one and he has over 1200 hours on it and its still going. I haven't had any personal experience with the Yamahas but from what I hear they are excellent also!!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like I am going to have to suck it up and get a honda the $875 doesnt sound too bad. Hopefully I can find a used one. I gave my 12v lights away when I sold my bayboat so I am out of comminsion untill I get a generator. How much are yall spending on your lights?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I run some out door lights i got at Home Depot for about $25 a peice...they come with 300w and 500w bulbs. i run the 300w bulbs in mine and have plenty of light.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess they do pretty good in dirty water? How often do the bulbs blow? and do the lights rust real bad? Thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

my set up has only been on my boat for a few months now...but i have not blown a bulb yet (i do keep spairs in my boat just incase though) and have no rust on the lights at all. they put off a weird smell when they are brand new and still do a little now but no where near as strong but other then that they are GREAT!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tightlines (4/25/2008)*sounds like I am going to have to suck it up and get a honda the $875 doesnt sound too bad. Hopefully I can find a used one. I gave my 12v lights away when I sold my bayboat so I am out of comminsion untill I get a generator. How much are yall spending on your lights?


Another way to help justify the cost is when we have another storm it will run a Ref. and a some lights and a fan  That going to one of my excuses

BTW I want to buy one too my old 100W Generac is pushin 17 yrs. and i want to upgrade to the Halagens( need more watts)


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tightlines (4/25/2008)*sounds like I am going to have to suck it up and get a honda the $875 doesnt sound too bad. Hopefully I can find a used one. I gave my 12v lights away when I sold my bayboat so I am out of comminsion untill I get a generator. How much are yall spending on your lights?


Check out Wise Sales on the web. About two weeks ago they had the Honda 2000 Inverter for 845$ and free shipping. Oh yeah about the halogens I run 300's also and only burnt one up in 3 years, and man have they taken a beating. Just make sure you get the ROUGH SERVICE bulbs. I've had the best luck with Sylvania's. Good Luck!!!


----------

